# What do you wear to stay warm? Tips/Lists



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

The snow has been GREAT up in Tahoe recently, but it also means that it has been downright frigid :dizzy:

On a couple of chair rides, it actually started to become a problem, because I was shivering so badly on the chair ride that I could barely manage to ride off the lift.

What do you wear on cold days and do you have any tips to stay warm?

My complete cold weather list:
Insulated 10k pants
Insulated 10k jacket
Underwear
Wool snowboarding socks (my feet stay cozy)
Base layer top
Fleece sweater
Helmet (keeps my skull warm)
Scarf
Fleece bandana
Goggles

... all that and I'm *STILL* freezing on the chair. I think I'm going to look into gloves with those glove warmer pockets, and maybe even like base layer compression shorts (I just hate those, cuz they look like those biker shorts in the 90's).


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

1. Merino Wool Ninja Suit with hoodie up - 1 piece full suit
2. North Face Fleece Shirt
3. 800 count down sweater (not jacket)
4. Burton AK Gortex Jacket to keep out wind and breathe
5. Belaclava over merino wool ninja hoodie, then helmet.
6. Fleece pants
7. Burton Red Impact Shorts
8. Burton AK Gortex Pants to keep out wind and breathe
7. Burton snowboarding socks with merino
9. Dakine Titan Mittens

and if it is really, really cold, I will put a Burton Technical Shirt underneath my North Face Fleece.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

coco, I haven't tried this (yet) but a non-snowboarding friend does this for another outdoor activity: put a hand warmer in your bra.

You probably have to wrap it in some sort of liner, since they can get pretty hot. 

It makes sense; if your core is warm your body is warm.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Wow, surprised you're still cold with all that on.

On the topic of base layer bottoms, don't be afraid to look a little uncool, it doesn't matter. No one sees it under your outerwear anyway and even if they do who cares at the end of the day.

I lived in a house with Nev from SnowboardAddiction.com and we used to joke that he was the most uncool looking pro snowboarder ever when he stripped down to his base layers and walked around the house. He didn't care and neither should you.

As for what I wear on the slope, honestly it's almost the same as you:

1) Base layers
2) Thick fleece
3) Shell jacket + pants
4) Helmet + airhole bandana
5) Snowboard socks

That's pretty much it, although I'll wear a second fleece on the rare occasion when it gets really, really cold.

You might want to look at getting a thick puffy jacket/pants combo if you're still cold since it seems you're already layering properly.


----------



## sereneview (Jan 11, 2013)

*RED helmet with speakers in the muffs
*under armor skull cap
*whool face mask (bandana like) 
*Nike pro combat cold gear shirt and pants. Shirt is loose while pants are skin tight.
*empire snowboard pants.
*empire coat
*burton snowboard socks
*and A superhero T-shirt, DC, Marvel, Image whatev


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

The real question is how cold are you on the way down? If you are sweating on the way down there is your problem also. While a 10k insulated jacket is nice you need a gore shell and an insulating layer try to stay away from down filled jackets as once they get wet they don’t hold heat. I have a arcteryx atom lt and I only use it for days in the singles or I just burn up.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Socks - Snowboarding socks or whatever I can find that is washed. 
Long Johns 
Basketball shorts
T-Shirt + a long sleeve shirt
Snowboarding Pants & jacket (Burton AK2 gear usually, sometimes older stuff)
Face mask 
Helmet - Red Trace
Goggles - Oakley A-frames
Burton or Dakine gloves (with fingers.. my hands rarely get cold)


Sometimes I'll wear a hoodie under my jacket and some more long johns or sweatpants if its ridiculously cold.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> coco, I haven't tried this (yet) but a non-snowboarding friend does this for another outdoor activity: put a hand warmer in your bra.
> 
> You probably have to wrap it in some sort of liner, since they can get pretty hot.
> 
> It makes sense; if your core is warm your body is warm.


If it gets really cold, I might actually try that. It might have other... added benefits too.



readimag said:


> The real question is how cold are you on the way down? If you are sweating on the way down there is your problem also. While a 10k insulated jacket is nice you need a gore shell and an insulating layer try to stay away from down filled jackets as once they get wet they don’t hold heat. I have a arcteryx atom lt and I only use it for days in the singles or I just burn up.


I think I'm pretty comfortable on the way down, except maybe my arms/hands. I don't sweat much while snowboarding so I guess that's not a problem.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

On a super cold day I will go with the following. Merino socks, light merino base, midweight base pant, azzpad ( aside from tailbone protection is is nice to have between you and the lift seat) and then whichever shell pant I decide on. On my upper half a compression top, then midweight base layer top, polyfill sewater ( same idea as the down sweater but a bit cheaper), then a shell with a polyfil vest either above or under it. I do have insulated pants and jackets but have never had it get cold enough to need them.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Ride the Gondola!!!

or I just cry on the chair lift. 

I get way too hot on the way down. Ive been meaning to try the hand warmer inside my jacket but those things are expensive. 

I wear 15k/10k stuff with thin wool base layers and I still get cold if it's below 20. brr.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

i think the under armour cold gear works great. 









& 









:thumbsup:

past couple times out i've actually taken off my hoody and just wore the longsleeve under armour and a jacket and my core & head were still too hot. 

also compression shorts + skeletools keep my legs and ass warm


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> If it gets really cold, I might actually try that. It might have other... added benefits too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty comfortable on the way down, except maybe my arms/hands. I don't sweat much while snowboarding so I guess that's not a problem.


Ahaha true. Although my friend is a triple E (not kidding). I wonder how she even finds those hand warmers at the end of the day.

If you're thinking of trying new gloves, get some mitts. I love mine in part because I can slip a hand warmer in if I want. But often they're warm enough.

Ooh - Coal has armwarmers that might work...something like the Julietta The Womens Beanies - Women's Collection - Fall/Winter 2012 - Coal Headwear

Edit: Ah I thought the Julietta didn't have the mitt part. I guess if you find them on sale you can remove that part?


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Merino wool ninja suit, wool shirt mid layer or a micro fleece mid layer, wool jacket. And if it's windy I have a goretex shell jacket that I rarely wear.

Bottoms is usuall just base layer and uninsulated 15k pants. Sometimes I'll rock fleece wader pants if it's really cold (-0). 

I'd ditch the insulated jacked for a good wool layer and a good shell jacked , all that insulation traps moisture when your sweating while riding and makes you cold. Wool breaths better and dries better and is actually still pretty warm while slightly damp. 

Goretex is great when it's windy.

Avoid cotton like the plague.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Is your ass cold? Seriously, if the chairlift seat is cold (covered with ice? lifties not sweeping the seats?) you can lose a lot of heat thataway. When I put on my impact shorts and my spine protector I feel WAY warmer on the chair simply because I'm more insulated from the seat.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Is your ass cold? Seriously, if the chairlift seat is cold (covered with ice? lifties not sweeping the seats?) you can lose a lot of heat thataway. When I put on my impact shorts and my spine protector I feel WAY warmer on the chair simply because I'm more insulated from the seat.


Off topic, but do those impact shorts really help much on falls? I've been thinking about ordering some. I have not really injured myself on falls but I'm kinda pushing it more in the park this year. I've thought about getting some. 

OP - If I was wearing that much I'd be sweating like crazy! You might have to just cry like mixie suggested!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Off topic, but do those impact shorts really help much on falls? I've been thinking about ordering some. I have not really injured myself on falls but I'm kinda pushing it more in the park this year. I've thought about getting some.
> 
> OP - If I was wearing that much I'd be sweating like crazy! You might have to just cry like mixie suggested!


Yes. They are lightweight and I like them as ass protection because I got no meat on there!:laugh:


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> Ooh - Coal has armwarmers that might work...something like the Julietta The Womens Beanies - Women's Collection - Fall/Winter 2012 - Coal Headwear


Yeah, I might try armwarmers too. Underneath the 10k stuff, I'll look like an 80's aerobics instructor. It's what I've secretly wanted to be, all along :yahoo:

But yeah I think armwarmers and mitts would help.



donutz said:


> Is your ass cold? Seriously, if the chairlift seat is cold (covered with ice? lifties not sweeping the seats?) you can lose a lot of heat thataway.


I think its mostly my upper body, but I'm willing to try lower body clothing. I already ordered base layer pants because I haven't been using them before. I'm hoping that helps a little...

Honestly, last year, especially in spring, I was burning up most of the days. When it got to 70F, I almost stripped nearly stripped off the jacket and rode around in a tank top. This year it's been like 10-15F on the slopes. I can't imagine what it's like in CO or way up in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

cocolulu said:


> an 80's aerobics instructor. It's what I've secretly wanted to be, all along :yahoo:
> 
> I'm willing to try lower body clothing.


Go full on and get some legwarmers, too, then! 



(Is your fleece bandana _really_ a neon sweatband??)


----------



## redecocav (Jan 11, 2013)

Salomon jacket
Volcom pants
My Army base layer top and bottoms
T-shirt
Burton socks
Whatever gloves I can find at the time LOL
Army issue neck gaiter
Adidas Beanie with a bill
Oakley Gascans


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

In Utah with single digits - I'm comfortable with:

Under Armour Coldgear Base 2.0 - Long Sleeve Shirt

Under Armour Coldgear Base 2.0 - Pants

Billabong - Jacket (10k/10k)

QuickSilver Shell - Pants

Burton Gore-Tex - Gloves

Smartwool Merino Wool - Socks

Smith Variant Brim - Snow Helmet


I wear the same thing from November to April.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> Off topic, but do those impact shorts really help much on falls? I've been thinking about ordering some. I have not really injured myself on falls but I'm kinda pushing it more in the park this year. I've thought about getting some.


There's a lot of variation in ass-pads. Make sure whatever you buy gives you hardshell tailbone protection or IMO it's not worth the money.


----------



## stupidmop (Oct 18, 2012)

Jed said:


> Wow, surprised you're still cold with all that on.
> 
> On the topic of base layer bottoms, don't be afraid to look a little uncool, it doesn't matter. No one sees it under your outerwear anyway and even if they do who cares at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! I use their program. He responds personally to email questions I have. Seems like a really good dude.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I wear compression shorts and long snowboarding socks, and *on cold days I also wear a pair of Starter sweatpants under my snow pants too.
*
I like the compression shorts because they stay where they are. Last season I just wore boxers and they were all over the place! :dizzy: At every lift line I had to pull them up or push them down or some odd combination of the two!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Mostly Utah and Colorado stuff with single digits I wear:

Base layer (hot chillys? or whatever) the medium strength one
Fleece sweater
Burton 10k jacket
Cheap ass long johns from walmart (like 5 bucks?) 
Red impact shorts
Burton two layer pants (has like a fleece type pant underneath the shell)
Burton 10k pants
Merino socks
Helmet
Sometimes a balclava or just a simple banadana to keep from getting windburn
Goggles/boots of course.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

If you're wearing all that and are still getting cold, then maybe a down (instead of fleece) midlayer would help? Down jackets still keep me way warmer than any synthetic or fleece I've tried. The only problem is that the nylon fabric might not let sweat pass through as well as fleece, but you said you don't sweat much so it might not be a problem for you.

Also, if your jacket has an insulated hood that's big enough to go over a ski/snowboard helmet then it can keep your head warm on the lift, especially if it's windy. I bought a Flylow jacket this year with a very large hood and it's been a game changer.

Do you start out the day warm? How about bringing a bottle of hot tea in the car so you can have a few swigs of hot beverage in your insides before you step outside?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I go Ninja Suit with hood (non-wool), Snowboard socks, 20K pants with very light insulation, 25K shell, Helmet, Mittens with pipe glove liners. If it's REALLY cold, I'll put on the Turlte Fur gaiter, and if it's REALLY, REALLY cold, I'll zip in my inner jacket. I may or may not also have a t-shirt on. Depends on the current laundry situation.


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> I go Ninja Suit with hood (non-wool), Snowboard socks, 20K pants with very light insulation, 25K shell, Helmet, Mittens with pipe glove liners. If it's REALLY cold, I'll put on the Turlte Fur gaiter, and if it's REALLY, REALLY cold, I'll zip in my inner jacket. I may or may not also have a t-shirt on. Depends on the current laundry situation.


+1 for the ninja suit, or at least thats what i call them (polar max silk weight underware) I usually just wear my burton pants(not insulated) and silk weight bottoms underneath, a moisture wicking long sleeve shirt with another short sleeve over it, then my jacket over it all. blocks out all wind, keeps me dry and warm even on the coldest days


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cocolulu said:


> My complete cold weather list:
> Insulated 10k pants
> Insulated 10k jacket
> Underwear
> ...


A couple things...underware.....no...don't wear any and absoutely no cotton!

Make sure the base layer (including your underwear and bra) is really good at wicking

Forget the fleece bandana, use a neck gaiter or a balacava

Maybe use a wicking scull cap or beanie under the helmet

Also men and women are different...women maintain their core temp better but their extremites get colder vs men are the opposite.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

One thing I have found in my time is that over insulating the parts of you that are ok in cold really helps the parts that are hard to keep warm. My hands tend to get cold. Even though my torso or arms are never cold I started wearing another layer there. By basically over heating my torso and arms I forced my body to use my hands as heatsinks. The result is warmer hands.

For the OP i would suggest another layer on her legs. Since they are the main source of heat while riding it will cause you to get hotter by the end of the run. As long as you aren't pouring sweat it is a good thing to be a little too hot by the end of the run. Then you use the lift ride to cool off for the next run.

My gear
BOTTOM
boxer breifs
Poly base layer
knee pads
wool socks
Burton 2L AK shell
TOP
Poly/wool base layer
Poly mid weight pull over
Burton 2L AK shell
Level goretex gloves with fleece liners
Helmet


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

*Bottom:*
Poly Base john johns over underwear
Long ski socks
O'Neil Hammer 8k pants

*Top:*
Poly Base long sleeve shirt
Long sleeve sweat shirt
Salomon Fantasy 10k jacket
Ziener Goretex gloves

*Head:*
DC Auli bandana or Neoprene "Hannibal Lector" facemask when its really cold
Red Trace helmet
Oakley Canopy goggles


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If your that cold.....could be a safety issue. What if the lift stops for 30 minutes ...or.....you have some sort of injury and have to wait on an evac? I see way to many people who are wearin' as little as possible. Down, wool, mittens, hood on jacket are all good. I know they make ski "shorts" for the racer crowd. They zip on and off, and insulate ass from seat. Racers use them 'cause they wear those sweet onesy skinsuits!


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Californians


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

Coldest I've been to is -10ºC at BC interior mountains.

My setup that helped me that day from boots to helmet:
-Burton Imperials
-Smartwool socks
-Adidas 3/4 pants for soccer
-Foursquare 10K pants
-Underarmour ColdGear turtleneck fitted
-Fleece hoodie
-Analog Greed jacket
-Polar Buff necktube
-Neff Daily beanie
-Sandbox helmet
-Pow Stealth GTX gloves

Pretty toasty, and that survived a wind and snow storm at the top of the mountain when me and my buddies got caught in a whiteout.

Too warm for my local mountains though, so I shed the 3/4 pants for boxers and the UA Coldgear for a comfy yoga t-shirt.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

There are many quality technical downs you can get. Those will keep you warm for sure.

If you want to beef up your base/midlayer, go with the Under Armour base 4.0. That thing is a really warm base layer. Then throw a heavy mid-layer crew over that. Then your fleece hoody and insulated jacket. Bring a backpack with you. Take it off at the top of the run if you find that you get too sweaty during the run with all those layers on. Minor hiccup to deal with, but at least you'll be warm on the chair.

For socks, get the thicker Merino Wool variety. 

For gloves, go with mittens (also available in down) and a thicker glove liner. 

If you still freeze after all this... time to bring a battery powered space heater for the lift ha.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I ride regularly in -20 deg C weather (-4 F) and sometimes colder. I do have a little extra insulation as part of my birthday suit which doesn't hurt! :yahoo:

Here's my outfit, only thing that ever gets cold for me is finger tips and toes.

1) H/H "dry" bottom base layer
2) Lululemon upper long sleeve base layer
3) Cheap ass firefly pants, they might be 10k rated but not likely
4) Thin smartwool socks, can't remember the brand, maybe "copper socks"
5) DEMON UPPER BODY ARMOR <-can't tell you how much this made me warmer... actually I can. With my winter jacket on I sweat on -20 days...
6) Ten year old "Planet Earth" winter jacket, if it's -10 or warmer I'm too hot and have to switch to a spring jacket/shell
7) face sheild/helmet/goggles/gloves (helmet has closable vents which is nice cause I work up a lot of heat on the way back down)

Hopefully you find something that works for you! The base layers are really important, then gear that is fully seam sealed/taped to block the wind. Close fitting stuff actually seems to make me warmer than loose stuff.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I've rode a lot of -20 days this year and haven't been cold yet beyond a slight chill once in a while. I think the key is to keep your head, hands and feet warm and to properly ventilate when you get too hot. I wear:

- ninja suit baselayer (best thing ever).. I usually wear the hood up under my helmet if it's a cold day
- Analog Transpose 2 Hoodie
- 686 Smarty Cargo Pant w/insulated pant layer
- Holden Banks Jacket
- Burton AK Oven Mitt (these are the best ever! Fingers are never cold)
- Burton socks
- K2 Thraxis boots - my feet have never been cold in these boots yet
- Airhole masks, various other facemasks, balaclavas


If it's really, really cold like -22 I will throw on another light sweater under my hoodie.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it again people who use and recommend UA gear haven't used merino or other high end baselayers like Patagonia capilene.

Fitted and compression baselayers may make you feel and look like a gym rat in the lodge, but I've seen the light with true outdoor brands and materials. Looser is not only warmer, it also won't bunch up. Plus the good shit feels amazing too.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it again people who use and recommend UA gear haven't used merino or other high end baselayers like Patagonia capilene.
> 
> Fitted and compression baselayers may make you feel and look like a gym rat in the lodge, but I've seen the light with true outdoor brands and materials. Looser is not only warmer, it also won't bunch up. Plus the good shit feels amazing too.


I tried a pair of UA Coldgear pants, that cost $50. Sorry, but they were a rip-off and simply a load of shit. Every time I crouched down, they went straight down my ass! That defeated the reason I got them in the fist place- to stay in place. Starter literally sells the exact same thing for about $10. Why is it so much less? Because it doesn't have the UA logo on it. :eusa_clap:

Now I wear Starter compression shorts for underwear (really do stay in place) and some nice warm Starer sweatpants for the base layer... I've previously used the UA versions and these are just as good. Total cost~ $22. I can also just not wear the sweatpants on warm days. :thumbsup:


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

Based on all the snow clothes you're wearing, I would be sweating. Are you sure you're not enemic? Maybe you need more Iron in your body. Like yourself, I was in Tahoe last week, the Temps were -5 F. I had no base layers on, was only wearing an insulated 2L jacket with 15K insulated pants. I was fine! You might want to tell your doctor about it....


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone!



RichnNorcal said:


> Based on all the snow clothes you're wearing, I would be sweating. Are you sure you're not enemic? Maybe you need more Iron in your body. Like yourself, I was in Tahoe last week, the Temps were -5 F. I had no base layers on, was only wearing an insulated 2L jacket with 15K insulated pants. I was fine! You might want to tell your doctor about it....


I actually am a little anemic, but not alarmingly so.



poutanen said:


> Hopefully you find something that works for you! The base layers are really important, then gear that is fully seam sealed/taped to block the wind. Close fitting stuff actually seems to make me warmer than loose stuff.


I do think I need to invest in warmer base layers. I have a pretty thin top as a 1st layer, and I don't have base layer pants (though I just ordered that... hopefully that will help).



Tbomb said:


> Californians


LOL. Yeah I know. Honestly San Francisco is worse. During winter it's like... 55. During summer it's around 65. So we bitch and moan about anything outside that range. LA, it's like 65-100.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

cocolulu said:


> So we bitch and moan about anything outside that range. LA, it's like 65-100.


Ha ha, it seems like the Californians who move here to Oregon bitch and moan about _everything_.

I hope you find a solution to your coldness!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it again people who use and recommend UA gear haven't used merino or other high end baselayers like Patagonia capilene.
> 
> Fitted and compression baselayers may make you feel and look like a gym rat in the lodge, but I've seen the light with true outdoor brands and materials. Looser is not only warmer, it also won't bunch up. Plus the good shit feels amazing too.


I'll call your bluff. I have worn synthetics and merino. Though I love merino wool products, the fact remains that they are on par with UA pricing, but are far more delicate.

And you guys act like every single UA product is compression. Compression isn't for everyone. 

For you to sit there and act like UA cold gear 3.0 or 4.0 doesn't keep you warm signals to me that you have not tried them.

Again, Merino is awesome. If you go that route, make sure you always wash with cold water on gentle cycle and hang dry. Never toss them into the drier. 

UA haters are like Burton haters. People hate the brand more than they do the product.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> I'll call your bluff. I have worn synthetics and merino. Though I love merino wool products, the fact remains that they are on par with UA pricing, but are far more delicate.
> 
> And you guys act like every single UA product is compression. Compression isn't for everyone.
> 
> ...


Cool I was hoping you would reply figured you have tried it all. I'll admit to being a UA hater  It just comes off to me as one of those mainstream companies that has some definite functionality but mostly sells image, not unlike Apple which I have no love for either. I'm not afraid to admit that I'm biased or try to explain why.

Its not hard to imagine that it all works, I'm old like most of us, I remember wearing cotton longjohns hehe.

Yea the $$/durability issue with merino and even my patagonia stuff seems really delicate - is definitely easily overcome by other products.

Cheers.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Cool I was hoping you would reply figured you have tried it all. I'll admit to being a UA hater  It just comes off to me as one of those mainstream companies that has some definite functionality but mostly sells image, not unlike Apple which I have no love for either. I'm not afraid to admit that I'm biased or try to explain why.
> 
> Its not hard to imagine that it all works, I'm old like most of us, I remember wearing cotton longjohns hehe.
> 
> ...


You know I have to chime in when called out like that haha.

We do agree though that Merino is always better. I just wear more UA stuff because it's not nearly as fragile.

UA just flat out works for me. I also like compression layers, not just from UA either. Nike's stuff is actually good too, but I refuse to give them my money lol.

I really do notice that I'm not as sore when I am wearing compression layers the next day.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> You know I have to chime in when called out like that haha.
> 
> We do agree though that Merino is always better. I just wear more UA stuff because it's not nearly as fragile.
> 
> ...


I've been baiting you


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Part of the problem might be that you live in a moderate climate and just go up the mountain for a day/weekend. Your body doesn't have time to adjust to the colder temps. I grew up in Nebraska and worked outside my whole life, when it first starts getting cold it takes a week or so of sustained cold temps for me to get used to it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got a compression shirt that just rides up my back all day, quite annoying.

The best thing about compression ... is when you get home and take it all off. Feels so damn good.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Part of the problem might be that you live in a moderate climate and just go up the mountain for a day/weekend. Your body doesn't have time to adjust to the colder temps. I grew up in Nebraska and worked outside my whole life, when it first starts getting cold it takes a week or so of sustained cold temps for me to get used to it.


I roofed for 6 years in the midwest, 3 in chicago and 3 in Omaha. Year round.

Nothing sucks more than having to shovel a roof off before you even start to make money.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

You sissy Tahoe riders.

In Colorado we are dealing with negative temps. Like negative 17. This happens about once a year. It has been colder than Polar Bear shit for a while. I rode today and walked to the bus stop. My truck won't start. It froze.

I wear on cold days:

Skinny leg fleece PJ pants over my regular base layers
base layer shirt
another light layer
wool or acrylic sweater.
good quality jacket and snowpants
I wear mittens with touch screen cheapo gloves
sometimes I keep a handwarmer in my pocket
I have a light polyester stretchy balaclava. Balaclavas stay in one place.
Then I drink Irish coffees

Mittens are warmer, my light mittens worn with cheapy knitted gloves with a hole in them are warmer than these fancy puffy gloves I have.

I also lap the gondola!


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Leo said:


> You know I have to chime in when called out like that haha.
> 
> We do agree though that Merino is always better. I just wear more UA stuff because it's not nearly as fragile.
> 
> ...


I agree I used to rock mostly capilene or merino but that stuff is definitely delicate. I actually use a synthetic base layer from Eastern Mountain Sports called Techwik. Similar to UA they have three versions T1 to T3. The T3 and maybe a fleece vest or puff vest is enough to keep me toasty up on northern VT or Maine. Definitely more durable stuff compared to merino.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Patagonia Capilene 3 base (top and bottom)
Padded shorts (great when you sit)
TNF snowboard pants
KUHL sweater...Super warm (cheap) + MountainHardwear compressible down jacket when it's really cold.
Patagonia SnowShot Shell
Sirus face mask
Giro G 10 Helmet
SUprPipePro Level Protective Gloves


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got my [almost] brand new fancy Volcom jacket in that I bought off craigslist, It's a nice 3 layer goretex jacket but the damn thing only has two chest pockets, thats it. I'm in shock. 

I still like it, but i'm used to putting all kinds of shit in my coat pockets


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

-Wool socks
-Long underwear
-Snow pants
-Long sleeve shirt
-Thermal long sleeve shirt ontop of regular shirt
-Jacket
-Turtle Fur - Shellaclava (HIGHLY recommend this... its like a circular fleece scarf... it doesn't have ends... and it keeps my neck and face so warm)
-Helmet
-SOMEtimes a beanie under my helmet if it's really cold
-Goggles
-Nike waterproof mittens


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

I live and die by my under armor here in the easy coast. Full leggings and long sleeve top. Sweats and a T shirt over that and jacket and pants. 

For the face im usually in my underarmor face mask, bandana over that for bombs or the lift and my helmet. Google over or under depending on the helmet. 

Burton Gortex gloves and underarmor linings for the cold days. 

Oh and hybrid mix of socks. Just not 100% cotton


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> You sissy Tahoe riders.
> 
> In Colorado we are dealing with negative temps. Like negative 17. This happens about once a year. It has been colder than Polar Bear shit for a while. I rode today and walked to the bus stop. My truck won't start. It froze.
> 
> ...


question.... out of all your equipment, does the irish coffe not keep you the warmest? :/


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

I wear REI base layers usually, and Capilene when it's really cold. My favorite mid layer is Polartec Powerstretch. That stuff is warm. I just got a synthetic insulated jacket from GoLite that I'll add for really cold days (like 0F and colder) when I'm standing around a lot. I wear a cheap fleece vest from Old Navy sometimes too. 

My fingers and toes are the really important parts for me, though. I'll wear three layers on both my hands and feet when it's really cold (Smartwool liner socks and gloves, OR shell mittens with fleece liners, Smartwool PhD snowboarding socks, and my boots), and always have a few packs of handwarmers with me. Keeping my head warm when it's windy is crucial, too. I'll even wear my big MH Dome Perignon hat over a balaclava or thin beanie if I need to. That's right, two hats. I can't hear a thing but I'm warm, darn it.


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

No clothing advice here.

Instead,
Eat something sugary (chocolate, cookie, muffin,etc) or something high in calorific value. It will help balance your body's temperature and you'll be more capable to tolerate the cold.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

cocolulu said:


> The snow has been GREAT up in Tahoe recently, but it also means that it has been downright frigid :dizzy:
> 
> On a couple of chair rides, it actually started to become a problem, because I was shivering so badly on the chair ride that I could barely manage to ride off the lift.


With me, it is usually a question of dressing for the lift and wearing too much for the slopes (and sweating), or wearing a tad too little for the lift and freezing in the wind on the way up.

If you are shivering that badly on the lift then you might want to bite the bullet and try one of these:
Core Heat Vest Liner - Gerbing's Heated Clothing
You could flip it on for the ride up the lift and then turn it off after you reach the top.

I've never used the battery powered liners, so I don't know how quickly they heat up.

Their motorcycle jackets and liners work great, though.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

tigre said:


> My favorite mid layer is Polartec Powerstretch. That stuff is warm.


+1. Powerstretch is super warm and the skin feel is way better than everything else that I've tried.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> +1. Powerstretch is super warm and the skin feel is way better than everything else that I've tried.


Yeah, it definitely feels nice. The top I have now is sized/weighted as a midlayer, but I want to get lighter tops and bottoms for base layers, and maybe some liner gloves.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

up top

baselayer longsleeve 
tshirt
fleece
shell jacket
downstairs

shorts 
snowpants

pretty much the same thing every time. if its above freezing Ill take off the fleece. If its extra cold and windy, Ill wear a heavier fleece. never wear anything on the face. I beleive its a mental thing and once you develop a tollerance for the cold wind you are good. The coldest, windiest conditions excluded. 

If you are cold, start using doing something to get your blood flowing.


----------

